# Frank and Chowder



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok, well maybe 5 mos and 1 day... Close enough!

I promised Carolee some new pics of Frank so here are some pics I took of the boys tonight. Frank hasn't had a bath or a new top knot in a few days so he's a little grungy, but he said he's glad he doesn't have to have a bath every three days like his brother Chowder.
[attachment=34791:IMG_0226.jpg]
Chowder is the one with the bow (Marj's bow, btw) and Frank is the dishevled mop next to him, with his topknot flopping in his face

[attachment=34792:IMG_0229.jpg]

[attachment=34797:IMG_0231.jpg]
Clearly asking me how much longer they were going to be made to pose next to each other

[attachment=34793:IMG_0256.jpg]
Mr Chow-dah

[attachment=34794:IMG_0258.jpg]
More Mr Chow-dah

[attachment=34795:IMG_0267.jpg]
Frank

[attachment=34796:IMG_0268.jpg]
And Frank wondering why he isn't looking as nicely groomed as his brother


A few more days Carolyn and this boy is all yours!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

What lil cuties!!! :wub: :wub: Both Frank and Chowder are precious! Chowder looks adorable with his lil black bow! I can't believe that the boys are 5 months old! Thanks for sharing them will us Stacy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

Stacy the boys are beautiful. I'm so sad that Frank is leaving but at least I get to watch Chowder grow up. What fantastic pictures. Happy Birthday boys (also happy bday to Mateo!)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah, they are so cute - and hairy!!

I can't believe they are 5 months old already.. it seems like yesterday you were taking Caddy to TN!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Ok, well maybe 5 mos and 1 day... Close enough!
> 
> I promised Carolee some new pics of Frank so here are some pics I took of the boys tonight. Frank hasn't had a bath or a new top knot in a few days so he's a little grungy, but he said he's glad he doesn't have to have a bath every three days like his brother Chowder.
> [attachment=34791:IMG_0226.jpg]
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What handsome boys! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> What lil cuties!!! :wub: :wub: Both Frank and Chowder are precious! Chowder looks adorable with his lil black bow! I can't believe that the boys are 5 months old! Thanks for sharing them will us Stacy!!! :biggrin:[/B]


I know, isn't it insane??? Caddy is already back in heat! I'm letting her skip this cycle though so hopefully next october, I'll be blessed again!



> Stacy the boys are beautiful. I'm so sad that Frank is leaving but at least I get to watch Chowder grow up. What fantastic pictures. Happy Birthday boys (also happy bday to Mateo!)[/B]


Frank is the sweetest boy, I'm going to miss him but I couldn't ask for better homes than Joyomom and Carolee! Hopefully you'll be there to see Chowder's first time in the ring! Did you enter Lauren for vallejo? I just realized it was easter break so I am going to enter Marina all four days, I only had her in for two.



> Ah, they are so cute - and hairy!!
> 
> I can't believe they are 5 months old already.. it seems like yesterday you were taking Caddy to TN![/B]


Yep, lots of hair. I cannot take credit for how pretty this litter turned out, Dian gets the credit since these are her lines! But I'm very happy with my boys!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

You look great! 
And I miss runnin' and hangin' with you all!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those boys are beautiful! How lucky you are to have such great pups! I can't wait to see how Chowder does in the ring.
I want a puppy


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

*cuteattack* :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

WHAT CUTIES!!!! I love the grungy look on Frank!! And Chowder looks killer in that bow!!

Frank, you little grungemuffin, i'll be seeing you soon!

Thanks Stacy!! Again you've totally made my week!!!

-carol


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They are so cute! I love how disheveled Frank looks :wub: And what a cutie Chow-dah  is in his bow! 

Oh how I love them! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

oh my goodness! I cant believe how big they are already! It seems like a few weeks ago they were born!! They sure are adorable little boys!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ohhhh Puppy Love :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> You look great!
> And I miss runnin' and hangin' with you all! [/B]


Mateo, we still wuv you! It's just not the same under the couch without you here!



> Those boys are beautiful! How lucky you are to have such great pups! I can't wait to see how Chowder does in the ring.
> I want a puppy [/B]


I hope Chowder does well! I think he'll be the type of dog who loves it and will perform in the ring for an audience!



> *cuteattack* :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> WHAT CUTIES!!!! I love the grungy look on Frank!! And Chowder looks killer in that bow!!
> 
> ...


I missed posting another cute pic with the head tilt action going on!
[attachment=34800:IMG_0269.jpg]

See ya this weekend!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

They both look WONDERFUL , and I am busy admiring their very noticeable halo's ( so many breeders have lost this lovely feature ) :wub: Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:wub: :wub: Ohhhh Stacey -I am in love with Chow-dah -he is pure perfection - so is messy mop FranknBeanz but wow - Chow-dah ................

It's ok Chow - few more days and you'll be the baby in the house and the only male.

How is Caddy Stacey -we never get to see pics of the proud mommy.

I'm definately driving to Visalia to dog nap the Chow


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

stacy, they are gorgeous!! but i have a thing for chowder... i love him so much!! im sure he'll do awesome in the ring!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Stacy, they are soooooo adorable!!! PLEASE keep the pictures coming.

Marsha


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am swooning over your pictures!!! Those pups are beyond adorable!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: AWWWW CHOWDER AND FRANK!!!
I didnt know where the name Chowdah came from, I was watching the cartoon and I screamed CHOWDER!!! awww so cute! Carol when are you getting FRANK!? haha how exciting
Love the pictures :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, they're both beautiful little boys. :wub:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Aweeee... they are precious Stacy! What pretty boys!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: I love those little boys! Chowder is looking wonderful! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Do you remember someone posting a long time ago about the difference in coat types could be told by the color of the eye reflection? I see chowder has the red reflection and most have gold. Seems like it was Faye that posted about it. If I remember right red was suppose to mean a fine silk coat.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What cute little boys Frank and Chowder are! :wub: :wub: Great pics of them!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> They both look WONDERFUL , and I am busy admiring their very noticeable halo's ( so many breeders have lost this lovely feature ) :wub: Sarah[/B]


Yes, there is definitely some good pigment genes going on here!! I wonder how dark the halos will be when they actually see some SUN!




> :wub: :wub: Ohhhh Stacey -I am in love with Chow-dah -he is pure perfection - so is messy mop FranknBeanz but wow - Chow-dah ................
> 
> It's ok Chow - few more days and you'll be the baby in the house and the only male.
> 
> ...


Oh Caddy is doing just fine! She is in heat again so she's eating me out of house and home, LOL. I'll get some new pics of Miss Caddy, she is laying right here next to me with her BFF Lucy.
I'm pretty happy with Chow myself, LOL. I can't wait to see how he turns out!



> stacy, they are gorgeous!! but i have a thing for chowder... i love him so much!! im sure he'll do awesome in the ring!!!![/B]


Aww thanks! He cleans up pretty nicely, I have to admit! 



> Stacy, they are soooooo adorable!!! PLEASE keep the pictures coming.
> 
> Marsha[/B]


Thank you! don't worry, I have absolutely no problems with taking lots of pics, LOL!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I am swooning over your pictures!!! Those pups are beyond adorable!!!! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Oh thank you for the nice words!! 



> :wub: :wub: :wub: AWWWW CHOWDER AND FRANK!!!
> I didnt know where the name Chowdah came from, I was watching the cartoon and I screamed CHOWDER!!! awww so cute! Carol when are you getting FRANK!? haha how exciting
> Love the pictures :wub:[/B]


Yes! That is where the name Chowder came from. The cartoon Chowder is always getting into trouble and it just fits my Chowder soo well!! Carolyn in getting Frank this weekend, and is counting down those days!



> AWWWWW, they're both beautiful little boys. :wub:[/B]


Thank you so much!



> Aweeee... they are precious Stacy! What pretty boys!!!![/B]


Thank you! I sure lucked out with a gorgeous first litter, if I do say so myself, LOL


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-it's just amazing how time flies by. :smheat: Those are two adorable babies :wub: :wub: It's been fun watching them grow up :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> :wub: :wub: :wub: I love those little boys! Chowder is looking wonderful! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Do you remember someone posting a long time ago about the difference in coat types could be told by the color of the eye reflection? I see chowder has the red reflection and most have gold. Seems like it was Faye that posted about it. If I remember right red was suppose to mean a fine silk coat.[/B]


Chowder has a nice silk coat, not sure how fine it is -- frank's coat feels finer to me! They both have nice coats though - I just wish Chowder had Frank's fast growing coat genes, LOL!



> What cute little boys Frank and Chowder are! :wub: :wub: Great pics of them![/B]


thank you!



> Wow-it's just amazing how time flies by. :smheat: Those are two adorable babies :wub: :wub: It's been fun watching them grow up :biggrin:[/B]


It's scary how fast time flies! My kids will be out of school in a few months -where did that come from?? It seems like the school year just started!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

They are so darn cute!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They're both just adorable, but Chowder is definitely something special. Can't wait to see him in the ring. :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> They are so darn cute!!!!! :wub:[/B]


aww thank you!



> They're both just adorable, but Chowder is definitely something special. Can't wait to see him in the ring. :wub: :wub:[/B]


this means a lot, coming from you! I think he's going to be a nicely put together little boy and he definitely has the right personality for the ring! Frank is a little softer in temperment and more wary, not shy but not exuberant like Chowder.
here are some stacking pics (he's fighting me so his tail set is a little off)

[attachment=34819:IMG_0238.jpg]

[attachment=34820:IMG_0240.jpg]

[attachment=34821:IMG_0249.jpg]

[attachment=34818:frankcho...02_02_21.jpg]
but he carries his tail nicely when he moves, I had to take this pic off of my video camera so it's a little small!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Stacy,

Chowder is just adorable. Every picture I see I think he gets cuter and cuter :wub:

I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Why must you torment me so. :bysmilie: If I make it to the show in Michigan, will I be able to *gasp...just the thought gives me goose bumps* touch Chowder? And could you kidnap Frank for a week so I can snuggle him??


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy,
> 
> Chowder is just adorable. Every picture I see I think he gets cuter and cuter :wub:
> 
> I can't wait to meet him.[/B]


You have already met him, LOL. Actually, I think you were the first person to meet him! But he isn't quite so... bald anymore, hehe.



> Why must you torment me so. :bysmilie: If I make it to the show in Michigan, will I be able to *gasp...just the thought gives me goose bumps* touch Chowder? And could you kidnap Frank for a week so I can snuggle him??[/B]


Oh you can do more than that, you can be licked to death by him. He's very friendly. Just uh... watch your nostrils. Joyomom can attest to the fact that these boys will violate your nostrils if you aren't careful :thumbsup:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Mateo has this habit of kissing you and then licking up into your nose. LOL! chowder looks beautiful in these pictures and Fran k is adorable. Stacy you breed beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so handsome! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

they are all darling!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

They are so cute. I don't know how you are waiting on getting Frank.

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you, but the credit really goes to Dian since these are from her lines! 



> so handsome! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


aww thank you!



> they are all darling![/B]


I think so also, LOL! thank you!



> They are so cute. I don't know how you are waiting on getting Frank.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Frank isn't just a cute face either, the boy has the sweetest personality! I wish I could keep him but ... alas, i cannot. But it definitely helps knowing what a great home he is going to!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So the brother team will be breaking up soon......and the boys are growing up (so beautifully too).

So, maybe in another 6 months we can have more puppies to oogle over? Please??? :biggrin:


----------

